

Life Size Katamari  - iamwil
http://www.nycresistor.com/2009/05/24/life-size-katamari/

======
quizzical
The title should be "Controlling a Katamari with a Giant Trackball". I hope
Namco immediately hires her and releases a new version of Katamari Damacy
bundled with it.

------
diN0bot
this is awesome! way to throw yourself into a project!!

------
ja2ke
I'd love to see this built out with a larger ball (as proposed in the video),
so one could play in a standing position, moving the ball around just like the
Prince does in-game. Great stuff, though!

